# Where Can I Buy Plastic Goldfish to Enbed Into Clear Soap?



## Midnightstorm (Jan 1, 2011)

*I would love to try to make the 'goldfish in a bag of clear soap' that I've seen for sale on the internet. Anyone know a reasonably-priced source for buying these fish?

Thanks!*


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2011)

They're on quite a few sites.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... +Gold+Fish

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/brows ... l+Goldfish

Or if you only want a small amount

http://www.goplanetearth.com/project_fish_bag.html

I'm sure there's a lot more sites if you search for them.


----------



## kaelily (Jan 1, 2011)

Peak Candle Supplies has them also:
http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Viny ... A1002.aspx

My kids came home with goodie bags from school one time and these goldfish were in them.  I embedded the fish in a bar of soap for them, and as the soap wore down and the fish started to stick out, it was very scratchy, youch!  Very cute soap though.


----------



## Midnightstorm (Jan 1, 2011)

Great links! Thanks to both of you. When I was searching, I kept coming across sites that were selling the finished soap; not the embeds themselves.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2011)

You're welcome. kaelily brought up a good point. The fish do scratch as the soap wears down.


----------



## Healinya (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought mine off ebay... search for soap making fish


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 2, 2011)

The best goldfish for this project originate at orientaltrading.com . They are the softest on the market that I have found. If you see them for sale someplace else, they bough them at oriental trading.

As with any soap, it should be rubbed on a wash-cloth, not directyly on your body so the fish coming exposed should not be a problem.


----------



## agriffin (Jan 5, 2011)

I love you, Tab.  144 fish for 9.99.  These are the ones I use.  I had forgotten about oriental trading.  They have all the rubber ducks also.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/brows ... l+Goldfish


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> I love you, Tab.  144 fish for 9.99.  These are the ones I use.  I had forgotten about oriental trading.  They have all the rubber ducks also.
> 
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/brows ... l+Goldfish



Isn't it nice to be appreciated?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2011)




----------

